# knife guards ?



## Stumblinman

Hey, I was wondering if anyone has figured out what to use for decent knife guards while in a pack ? I tried searching the site but didn't see any posts for it. I use basic western style knives Shun and Wusthof. I tried the wusthof guards and they were a joke. I liked the ones Shun sends in their packing with some trimming but they break over time. I use a soft case to carry and worry about them rubbing against each other. Thanks for any useful insight.


----------



## ecchef

Good question. I used to use the ubiquitous plastic edge protectors, but they don't really work with carbon steel. Lots of bad orange 'patina' :O. 
I'm happy with cardboard & duct tape sayas now.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Make em. Cardboard and duct tape.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/9653-Let-s-see-your-DIY-sayas


----------



## labor of love

Haha! I was about post the same link!


----------



## Crothcipt

cardboard or wood sayas is pretty much the way to go. They allow the protection you need and also let the steel "breathe".


----------



## Notaskinnychef

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=68732&cat=2,40733,40738

that is what I bought for my CN, so far so good. Altho should I be worried bout it breathing? I make sure its VERY dry before i store it tho


----------



## franzb69

i use the plastic sheaths from henckels for my stainless







i use these on my carbons at the moment so they breathe, can't find sayas out here and sayas would be more expensive for me. lol.







if not yes, the cardboard and duct tape would be great, although not pretty but works wonderfully. a lot of cooks in my country do the same thing.


----------



## mpukas

http://www.amazon.com/Wusthof-blade-guard-10-cooks/dp/B001FXIZEE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1357071907&sr=8-3&keywords=wusthof+knife+guard
I like these Wusthof jobs that have the felt-ish lining. Simple design. Works well enough. I only use them when I'm transporting my knives, so they aren't in their for very long. One thing I prefer over a wood saya is they are low profile and don't take up space in a knife roll. I went to the Spyderco Facotry Outlet in Golden, Co the other day, and they carry some Wusthof knives and stuff. They had a wide range of sizes - I got a couple more 10" chef's which fit 270 gyutos, and some 12" slicers which I haven't seen before, which fit 300 sujis.


----------



## franzb69

same with the henckels knife guards i use. they have felt on the inside.

=D


----------



## Stumblinman

Thanks for the input. I have cardboard avail but.. I dunno  I have some hardwoods in the garage and am thinking about some proper sayas. I have had the wusthof deals and I transport my knives daily so they only last a month or two.


----------

